# Grace's Kids



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Grace kidded this morning to twin bucks. They were kind of big so she had a bit of a hard time getting them out. She seems to be doing well now, although a bit tired and sore.

Here are some pics, one kid is a light Chamoise and the other is black with a little white. I am thinking about keeping the black kid as a herd sire and selling the Chamoise. I haven't thought of any names yet, although am thinking about naming them after a song title. Grace is AmazingGrace and her sire was Cassanova. Any ideas would be appreciated.





































And here is one of Grace in labor


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations! So pretty. :stars:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

So pretty! I love the silvery looking chamoises. What color is Cassanova?


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Theyr adorable!!!!  Theyr twins but they look polar opposites! :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

He looks like a Chamoise. Here is a link to his owners page http://www.dreamy-hollow.com/Gentlemen.html

He is Grace's sire. The sire of the kids is black.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! Very cute! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww!!!! So adorable! Congratulations! How about Cowboy Cassanova?


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Love the colours! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.... :thumb:


----------

